# Industrial Architecture



## minneapolis-uptown (Jun 22, 2009)

*other parts of Minneapolis*


----------



## Gherkin (May 30, 2005)

*Saltaire Mill, near Bradford, UK*. 

When completed, it was the largest industrial building in the world by total floor area

It's part of a World Heritage Site, 

The longest attic in the world when it was built. I can assure you that it's vast! It's current use is an art gallery, offices, and an excellent traditional musical instruments (eg harpsichords) shop. I'm going to have some of my architecture work exhibited in the gallery over summer too :cheers:

Wiki link: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Salts_Mill





























my photos:










that attic space (currently an art gallery):



















some aerial views: (rotate views!)

http://www.multimap.com/maps/?qs=sa...l_information&loc=GB:51.509:-0.1261:8||United Kingdom


----------



## heywindup (Dec 12, 2009)

Some other popular examples in *LONDON*...

Shad Thames









St. Saviour's Dock









Hay's Galleria









Battersea Power Station









Tate Modern


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Yet another awesome example from *Germany*, this time it's Frankfurt:




Jobaneu said:


> Another huge landmark (150 m long) of expressionistic brick architecture is the headquarter of the former Hoechst AG (a large chemical factory, producing colours) in Frankfurt-Höchst, by Peter Behrens, 1920-24
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Expressionist interiors of the Frankfurt chemical plant:



Jobaneu said:


> The atrium of the Peter-Behrens-Building
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Thanks for reviving the thread. Is that chemical factory open to the public?

Heres some stuff from London -


----------



## Spoonman (Nov 22, 2004)

A few more Toronto industrial landmarks that haven't been covered:

Canada Malting Silos:


















R.C Harris Water Treatment Plant


















Redpath Sugar Refinery


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

Great thread:applause:

I've always thought Ljubljana has quite rich industrial heritage.. Here are some of the most important ones:

Old sugar factory (1828)



























Union Brewery (1864)


















New part..









Tobacco factory (1872)




































The Old Power Station (1898)






















































Initially leather, then bicycle factory Rog (1900, extended 1917)



























Kolinska factory (1910)


----------



## WestSideJohn (Apr 20, 2005)

All of these were taken on a Grain Elevator cruise in Buffalo, New York.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Anymore industrial goodness?


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

erbse said:


> Expressionist interiors of the Frankfurt chemical plant:


this is fantastic :cheers:


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

*Oslo, Norway*

Some from Oslo, Norway.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tekniskmuseum/5228400973/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/alex_stanoi/5489672408/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/maxdagoodman/4595006178/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sokleine/4455059950/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tekniskmuseum/5228469491/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dietrovetro/736770991/sizes/o/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5291583152/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/iammadforit/5624876743/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Molino Stucky, in Venice (on Giudecca island). It's a big industrial mill built in neogothic style in 1895. Now it's a hotel









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dalbera/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/umbertoferro/


----------



## ambiente2008 (Aug 22, 2008)

*Lisbon, Portugal*

Central Tejo - Old Power station 

















































































Arpels


----------



## ambiente2008 (Aug 22, 2008)

*Lisbon, Portugal*

Armazéns Frigoríficos do Bacalhau - Museu do Oriente


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

^ What kind of industrial purpose did this building serve? Looks interesting.
Like some uncommon kind of Art Déco.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Bump.


----------



## kazetuner (Jan 27, 2008)

I'm surprised these two buildings haven't came up:


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Valencia's Grao (Spain)*


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*"Altos Hornos" (Puerto de Sagunto, Spain)*

Opentour_Puerto Sagunto por ga-valencia, en Flickr


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

The Industrial Architecture of Buenos Aires in HD:


----------

